# How did you meet your partner?



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Taken this idea from another forum some of the replies are brilliant. 
So as above how did you meet them.....

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

At grammar school :wink: .


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Unavoidable accident. 

But it happened in a pub.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

At a mates house party when she lost her V in the bathroom to a guy who is now known as 'bathman' as he spent the whole night in the bath, then got hatting to her on Facebook.

It just so happens that in a week (5 years later) he shall be on the same plane as us going to the same hotel for the same week. Dare I say ill be keeping a close eye on her for the whole holiday :lol:

I then took her out on our first date to watch the film 'Bruno' for her 16th birthday. Safe to say at 16, on your first date, Bruno left us both scared for life !!!

She reads this and I'm bucking dead meat !!! :lol:

Ps if I take her any car meets this year, nobody say anything to her !!!!! She's not proud of the whole event/meeting lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

ICQ.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> At a mates house party when she lost her V in the bathroom to a guy who is now known as 'bathman' as he spent the whole night in the bath, then got hatting to her on Facebook.
> 
> It just so happens that in a week (5 years later) he shall be on the same plane as us going to the same hotel for the same week. Dare I say ill be keeping a close eye on her for the whole holiday :lol:
> 
> ...


copied........just in case :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was very very drunk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I was very very drunk and she was giving away free pies


chubs........


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL:lol:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Crossing the road in Wigan on a night out with my m8, believe it or not....I said to him after chatting to her and her m8 as we crossed paths...I will marry her...he said yeh right and 2 yrs later he was my best man at that wedding


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

On holiday in (the former) Yugoslavia. In 1985.

25th wedding anniversary in August...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Met my wife at a disco one Friday night . . .

Hell of a shock - I thought she was at home looking after the kids :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously ! At a youth club when I rescued her after she crushed her hand putting a table tennis table away, like a night in shining armour 8) (hand was ok by the way)

Married 38 years in September - love her to bits but she still can't play table tennis


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Crossing the road in Wigan on a night out with my m8, believe it or not....I said to him after chatting to her and her m8 as we crossed paths...I will marry her...he said yeh right and 2 yrs later he was my best man at that wedding


soft owld git Sydders............she is a lovely lady though m8, so not suprised tbh.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I was very very drunk and she was giving away free pies
> ...


If only and it's Mr Chubs to you :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Urrmmmmm on a TT meet/here!!   :lol:

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> Urrmmmmm on a TT meet/here!!   :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I notice Pete's since sold the TT Hev :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hev said:


> Urrmmmmm on a TT meet/here!!   :lol:
> 
> Hev x


so he sussed out a cheap wedding vid and pics Hev? once an accountant always an accountant lol


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Urrmmmmm on a TT meet/here!!   :lol:
> ...


I'm not allowed to swear in here and I haven't the guts to change my sig...........after 9 years of TT ownership [smiley=bigcry.gif]......I haven't got round to driving the sofa yet (cos then I have to admit the TT is gone) but I know it makes sense 

Hev x


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I met my now wife on a blind date (no jokes!!  ) in 1975 and we were married in 1977 and have been in love ever since that first night. She is my best friend, lover and soul mate - what more could I ever want. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

On an Internet site 8yrs ago


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

One night stand that went wrong, turned out she's stayed every night for the last 2.5 years! :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Can only talk about my ex:

We met through work. I had to fly to the UK from Berlin University to do final on-site checks of an ESCA UHV surface science machine Berlin University had bought. Demonstrating the machine was my now ex who moved to Berlin shortly after we met


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

In a lift.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

There are some great posts here.

I'm going to be very boring now:

My sister fixed me up on a date after I'd separated from my then wife.

That was just under 4 years ago, we're getting married next year.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

He's my little brother's best friend and I've known him for over 30 years, we got married 2 years ago and my brother (t'mill) was best man.

All 3 of us have a TT (see signature) and are TTOC members.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Went to college to re-take my A levels and told my mum I would knuckle down and pass them this time. 2 weeks later I met Ella whilst bunking off the same lessons and 4 weeks later we started going out. Our friends were taking bets on how long we would last and no-one would bet longer than 6 months :roll: 28 years later, married for 25 of them and I'm still bonkers about her! She is my world 

Oh, and I never did pass my A levels!!


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

at my neighborhood


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Went to college to re-take my A levels and told my mum I would knuckle down and pass them this time. 2 weeks later I met Ella whilst bunking off the same lessons and 4 weeks later we started going out. Our friends were taking bets on how long we would last and no-one would bet longer than 6 months :roll: 28 years later, married for 25 of them and I'm still bonkers about her! She is my world
> 
> Oh, and I never did pass my A levels!!


Who needs A levels :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I could have done with them at the time but then I may have missed out on 27 amazing years with Ella


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

At a youth club in 1970 she was 15 and I was 16 married in 1976 and she is still with me, patience of a saint :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We were together for ten years before we got married three years ago. She was an English teacher so would be appalled by the bad grammar in this thread title.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Met my current misses in the care home where my grandad currently is , she's one of the nurses haha!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chris Woods said:


> Met my current misses in the care home where my grandad currently is , she's one of the nurses haha!


Now that's what I call thinking ahead :lol: :wink:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aah, it was love at first sight...as soon as I saw her I new I wanted her. She was sitting in the showroom looking very sexy, that first time we were only together for half an hour but already I was lost and knew I had to have her. I had to negotiate a deal with her pimp (Audi salesman) and a LOT of money changed hands and she came to live with me...that was 4 years ago and I'm still very much in love...she's still special, and I often see other men looking at her with envious eyes!

As for the misses, I picked her up in a pub in Essex, 'nuff said!

Regards
Ross


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

ross_cj250 said:


> Aah, it was love at first sight...as soon as I saw her I new I wanted her. She was sitting in the showroom looking very sexy, that first time we were only together for half an hour but already I was lost and knew I had to have her. I had to negotiate a deal with her pimp (Audi salesman) and a LOT of money changed hands and she came to live with me...that was 4 years ago and I'm still very much in love...she's still special, and I often see other men looking at her with envious eyes!
> 
> As for the misses, I picked her up in a pub in Essex, 'nuff said!
> 
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

tonksy26 said:


> At a mates house party when she lost her V in the bathroom to a guy who is now known as 'bathman' as he spent the whole night in the bath, then got hatting to her on Facebook.
> 
> It just so happens that in a week (5 years later) he shall be on the same plane as us going to the same hotel for the same week. Dare I say ill be keeping a close eye on her for the whole holiday :lol:
> 
> ...


Let me get this right... You met her after she lost her v in the bathroom at a party then your first date was on her 16th birthday.
You're dead? What about the guy who took her v before she was 16? That's rape in the eyes of the law...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

denTTed said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the guy who took her v before she was 16? That's rape in the eyes of the law...


Nope - not if she was a willing party - even though she can't technically consent at 16 tears old. Unlawful Sexual Intercourse is the offence and if the guy is under 23 years of age and not previously charged with a like offence he has a statutory defence in law.

It's quite often dealt with by way of a caution actually.


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

On a meet but a non car one


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

Rodu said:


> On a meet but a non car one


Just want to clarify that it wasn't a car park meet with flashing lights


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Rodu said:


> Rodu said:
> 
> 
> > On a meet but a non car one
> ...


Were you dog(walk)ing then? :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I was in the Army and she was in the RAF, we were both doing our driving tests at Leconfield in Beverly (Hull). I was hanging out with a few lads one if who was married. We was walking back to our accommodation when the married lad went over to talk to these two women.

He was looking at one woman and before he could make a move I slipped in ahead of him, we have now been married 9 years in July and together 12 years.

On a side note I didn't cock block him I was protecting myself as only a few weeks before I had his wife crying on the phone to me as she found out he was cheating on her and I couldn't be arsed with that again.


----------



## Rodu (May 29, 2013)

NoMark said:


> Rodu said:
> 
> 
> > Rodu said:
> ...


LOL, not quite - a social meet I certainly entered the pub with my A game on and worked the room until I found someone worth talking to


----------



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

InterWebNetThingy


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

NoMark said:


> ross_cj250 said:
> 
> 
> > Aah, it was love at first sight...as soon as I saw her I new I wanted her. She was sitting in the showroom looking very sexy, that first time we were only together for half an hour but already I was lost and knew I had to have her. I had to negotiate a deal with her pimp (Audi salesman) and a LOT of money changed hands and she came to live with me...that was 4 years ago and I'm still very much in love...she's still special, and I often see other men looking at her with envious eyes!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## sniperftw (Jun 4, 2013)

Met her at a dining in night for Air Cadets.

She came with her current boyfriend and left with my phone number! A week later we went on our first date to Casino Royale..... nearly 7 years later ! 

(Think she was into me cause i was getting presented with my Gold Wings)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Kind of met on here but not.............I've been a customer of his for around 5 years and we finally got together around 6 months ago from talking over TT related Stuff but over the years every time our paths crossed it was never right, few embarrassing crossing too, but now it is and I couldn't be happier


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

shell said:


> Kind of met on here but not.............I've been a customer of his for around 5 years and we finally got together around 6 months ago from talking over TT related Stuff but over the years every time our paths crossed it was never right, few embarrassing crossing too, but now it is and I couldn't be happier


seen it on facebook shell,congrats john is a top bloke


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Syd  he really is awesome, as Les put it :lol:  thought I would make it FB Official finally


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Met Our Peg through her older brother. He and I went to boarding school together..... Not educated there, we just 'borrowed' the lead from the roof one night! She was 9 and I was 13 when we first met. I went on to do all kinds of naughty things throughout my youth, then knocked on her door again when she was 18. She had saved herself all those years as she knew mine was the life she wanted to make a misery... We've been together 20 years, married 15.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Otley TT QS said:


> Met Our Peg through her older brother. He and I went to boarding school together..... Not educated there, we just 'borrowed' the lead from the roof one night! She was 9 and I was 13 when we first met. I went on to do all kinds of naughty things throughout my youth, then knocked on her door again when she was 18. She had saved herself all those years as she knew mine was the life she wanted to make a misery... We've been together 20 years, married 15.


read when you first joined about peg......cannot wait to meet her tbh.

met pat after my gsd bit her on the ankle in the next block to me, we sat on step and i massaged her ankle and well here i am 27 years later.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

The Old Girl's a good 'un. The poise and finesse of a butterfly, the strength of a mountain silverback and the temper & will to survive of an Alaskan Timber Wolf.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Otley TT QS said:


> The Old Girl's a good 'un. The poise and finesse of a butterfly, the strength of a mountain silverback and the temper & will to survive of an Alaskan Timber Wolf.


good in bed then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jasonsite (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello,
I met my fiance at work in a factory. He was 30, I was 24.
we broke up for six months and got back together in October '07. Six months later we're engaged. I am 25 and he's 31. I'm SO glad he came back to me, breaking up with him was THE BIGGEST mistake of my life.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Me and the mrs met through an old friend of mine who used to live around the corner from her when I was 12, she seen me on bebo a few years ago and remembered me from being 12 ( how women have these spectacular memories il never know LOL! ) and added me online

We got chatting and must have spoke for a good 3-4 months before meeting up, as sad as it sounds we pretty much fell in love over the Internet and through late night phone calls.. We knew it was right in a matter of days 

Sad part?.. I still have no recollection of her from when I was 12! Haha


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Our first meeting I was unconscious for, and partially naked. It is not as outrageous as it sounds as I was having surgery done and my now wife was the surgeon. Apparently I asked her out originally when she checked on me in the recovery room (something I really don't remember due to being under the effects of a GA).

As I was discharged from hospital a week later and after signing all the paperwork so I wasn't under her care any more she slipped me her phone number.

Now it is 5 years later and we have been married for just over a year.


----------

